# 29.5 laws



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Thinkng of skinny / wide combo.
What do they actually measure?
10/12?


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

29.5x10x12 and 29.5x12x12


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think he wants ACTUAL Measurements... not just what it says on the tire.....


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh oops. My bad

Guess I missed the actual part..... the heat at work must be getting to me. Got a 113 heat index today


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

southernbrute750 said:


> Oh oops. My bad
> 
> Guess I missed the actual part..... the heat at work must be getting to me. Got a 113 heat index today


No worries, I can do some more digging later.


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Found a set of 29.5's wide/skinny for 750 can $
Is that a good price?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

not really that great of a price if they are used. should be around $450 to $500


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

They are brand new never used from a dealer.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If their new $750 in Canada is definitely fair. I dont know the real measurements but to me the wides run a bit wider and the skinnies run a bit skinnier then advertised. BUT an AMAZING tire! Get em!


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

wides seem to float ...from what i have watched , 2 of us have same brutes i have 29.5 10"s all around , friend has 29.5 10s front and 12s rear and his rear will lift when in the water ...thats all i have noticed as per any difference ....i like my 10s


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

myst3ry said:


> wides seem to float ...from what i have watched , 2 of us have same brutes i have 29.5 10"s all around , friend has 29.5 10s front and 12s rear and his rear will lift when in the water ...thats all i have noticed as per any difference ....i like my 10s


How do they work in sand and muskeg? I don't try to go that deep in water but it happens. Sand and muskeg however will be part of the norm.
My 28x12x12 Mud Bugs stay on top allot better than the 27" Zillas I had before.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

750 is pretty much dealer cost plus shipping


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

sondog said:


> How do they work in sand and muskeg? I don't try to go that deep in water but it happens. Sand and muskeg however will be part of the norm.
> My 28x12x12 Mud Bugs stay on top allot better than the 27" Zillas I had before.



12s work better for that particular terrain


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the help everybody.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

if you are still looking for a true size, they measure about 28.5 consistently. (at least my skinnies do)


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

greenkitty7 said:


> if you are still looking for a true size, they measure about 28.5 consistently. (at least my skinnies do)


Thanks, need to compare to my mud bugs, but the fronts on the bugs are much taller than the rears.


----------

